# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Water filter from PWGazette

## bulrush

Anyone ever bought the siphon filter from them? I bought one and wanted someone else's opinion. 

Link: http://www.pwgazette.com/gravity.htm

I converted it into a gravity filter like a Berkefeld, using 4" PVC and lots o' fittings.

----------


## Rick

I've never heard of these guys. They don't list the filter's absolute pore size, which would be a red flag to me and the filter doesn't remove viruses (I don't know of any that do) so you still need to treat the water chemically. I looked at Dalton's page because they use Dalton filters and you need to read Dalton's comment at the end of the page. They rate Katadyn's "Pocket Filter" as the safest. 

http://doultonusa.com/HTML%20pages/a...ons_rating.htm

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I have a GSI and NCI filters and a H2O-to-go straw. I would still treat any water, I got from the wilds, if at all possible. 

I prefer the boil method. If I do not know the source of the head waters, I filter to remove chemicals(or at lest part of them). 

I do not even trust bottled water. I have a NCI filter hooked to my kitchen sink. I refill my bottles at home. 

Don

----------

